# O’l Crusty



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I recently purchased a group of reels and this old Pflueger 1573 Supreme was among them. It looked like it had been used many times in salt water with out even being rinsed off. It had a heavy salt corrosion crust all over it and was frozen solid. In some areas the crust was about 1/16 of a inch thick. I solution cleaned it and manually removed the hardened crust. Even though it does not look like it the surface is smooth now. I took it apart with a great deal of work and cleaned the inside. Surprisingly the inside was not as bad as one might think. I oiled it all down, replaced the pawl and reassembled it. It works like a new one, despite what it has been through. I just had to see if it would! These little early 1573 Supremes were about as tough of a reel as was ever made and there are still quite a few commercial fresh water fishermen that swear by them. Years ago when I did some commercial fishing I left the Supreme for an Ambassador 5000. After wearing out about Four 5000's I went back to the supreme. The supreme is still my favorite fresh water reel and the Newell 280 is my favorite salt water reel. I still like the old school and love the hobbed brass gears in my old Supremes. -- Tex


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

What are the handles made of, tortiose?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

The handles are made of Celluloid. They are tough, but don't get a cigarette near them. On the later 1573's they used another plastic. -- Tex


----------

